# Todays antics (picture heavy as usual)



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

Shadow was catching the frisbee and Shep went and stole it off him everytime to do the retrieving  Shep is getting really good at retrieving for only 5months old


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lovely photos and lovely dogs! It's nice when they can share their toys out on walks


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes Shep has taught Shadow how to Share aswell. My old border collie before my pup was so placid it was unreal, he wasn't interested in toys or playing, just lounging around for cuddles lol Shadow got really protective of his toys becasue of this as he was the only one playing with them, but now since I got the new pup he has learnt to share.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I love the last one of the B&W collie sitting upright. Fantastic dogs you have there.


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> I love the last one of the B&W collie sitting upright. Fantastic dogs you have there.


Cheers. You're welcome to have both of them on a bad day


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh what beautiful pictures, have to say the last one is truly amazing! I just love it ....I have always wanted a BC most of my life but I just knew I couldnt have given as much time and energy to one as I had four children....but now in my latter years all kids grown up and gone, when I have all the time in the world I dont have the strength and health to give what they need...such as life eh!....but it gives me so much pleasure seeing this beautiful breed having wonderful lives with ones like yourself


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

MyMillie said:


> Oh what beautiful pictures, have to say the last one is truly amazing! I just love it ....I have always wanted a BC most of my life but I just knew I couldnt have given as much time and energy to one as I had four children....but now in my latter years all kids grown up and gone, when I have all the time in the world I dont have the strength and health to give what they need...such as life eh!....but it gives me so much pleasure seeing this beautiful breed having wonderful lives with ones like yourself


Nicest thing I have heard all day, Thank you
I wouldn't change my two borders for the world. I've owned borders for me entire life (all 24 of them lol) and I have been through everything with them and wouldn't have any other breed. The pup Shep does my head in but that's what puppies do to you lol It's like re-living the life of when my kids were babies. That's the joys of it though and it's rewarding every morning when you see how excited they are to see you.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

fab pics  

Nice to see another sable, I own 3!


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

mistymilo said:


> fab pics
> 
> Nice to see another sable, I own 3!


Cheers, Yeah you deffinetly don't see alot of sables around. Alot of people have even asked me what breed he is because they don't believe he is a Bc with that colouring lol


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

gorgeous dogs.
looks like a strong bond too.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah I have the same issues, im always being asked what breed my dogs are.

I actually know of quite a few sables but seeing as they are one of my favourite colours its always nice to see another one


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

mistymilo said:


> Yeah I have the same issues, im always being asked what breed my dogs are.
> 
> I actually know of quite a few sables but seeing as they are one of my favorite colours its always nice to see another one


Can you put up some pics of your dogs if you have any Originally I went to go see the pup thinking he was going to be red+white as that's what they were advertised as, but I got to the farm and most of them were sable apart from one B+W. The Welsh actually call the sable collies red so it was a nice surprise when I turned up. There was one there with nicer markings than my Shep but he seemed the runt of the litter and didn't even come up to me to say hello. I mainly went for Shep as he was the first over to me licking me all over just wanting attention. The way he is now though I'll be lucky if he even lays down long enough for a cuddle lol


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

CaveDweller said:


> Can you put up some pics of your dogs if you have any Originally I went to go see the pup thinking he was going to be red+white as that's what they were advertised as, but I got to the farm and most of them were sable apart from one B+W. The Welsh actually call the sable collies red so it was a nice surprise when I turned up. There was one there with nicer markings than my Shep but he seemed the runt of the litter and didn't even come up to me to say hello. I mainly went for Shep as he was the first over to me licking me all over just wanting attention. The way he is now though I'll be lucky if he even lays down long enough for a cuddle lol


I'll add some pics of my guys tomorrow for you to see 

I've seen a lot of ads where sables have been called 'reds'.

Shep sounds like a typical collie pup, full on fun!!


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Very nice pics, they look to be having a great time together


----------

